# Stream/Recording Start/Stop Beep (SRBeep)



## adocilesloth (May 16, 2016)

adocilesloth submitted a new resource:

Stream/Recording Start/Stop Beep (SRBeep) - Plays a sound when obs-studio starts/stops streaming/recording

*Plays a sound when you start or stop a stream or recording.*

Someone somewhere mentioned that they thought it would be a good idea and I've been struggling with the OBS Studio TS3Plugin port. So I thought I'd so something simple and quick. Two days later (about 1.5 days longer than I expected) we have this.

Done like the sounds I made? It's all good! Swap out the .mp3 files in the plugin's data folder (e.g. in Windows, obs-studio/data/obs-plugins/SRBeep/) with what ever you like. Just make sure it's a stereo (thanks Dracrius) .mp3 and the names are the same. There is also a silence.mp3 if you don't want a sound and want to keep the OBS logs clean. You can also just delete the .mp3 you don't want to use. Bonus points if you know what the sounds I made are from.

Works with Windows and Linux. The code should be portable to it will probably work on macs too, although I can't test or guarantee it will work. If you get it working on a Mac, let me know.

I provide the built binaries for Windows, both 32bit and 64bit. I also provide built binaries for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS along with the dependencies. Download also includes source code. Shout out to someone on the dev IRC (who's name I forget, it began with R..., I apologise) who helped me out getting this running on Linux.

*Installing:*
_Windows_
Drag and drop obs-studio folder into C:\Program Files (or where ever you have obs-studio installed). Merge all files down and you should be good to go.
Delete any .mp3 files you don't want to use or copy and rename silence.mp3

_Linux_
Dependancies:
obs (duh)
ffmpeg (you should have this if you have a working obs)
SDL2 (Simple Directmedia Layer, see https://www.libsdl.org/download-2.0.php)

I provide binaries for Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS 64bit for the PPA version of OBS
Just run
    >make install
and it should install for you in the right places. If it doesn't, you may have to check the paths to FFmpeg, SDL2 and OBS and fix as necessary.

=For others=, compile and install with
    >make
    >make install
        #NOTE# make install may not work. See below.

I've provided a best guess for make install. If your files are set up how I think they will be, put SRBeep-bin into the obs-studio folder, uncomment the bottom section and comment out the install: and clean: bits that aren't commented.

You'll probably have to move the .so.## for ffmpeg into
/usr/lib/
but obs-studio should throw a warning for each .so.## (one at a time) when it tries to load the module to tell you what they are. They should be in the ffmpeg/lib folder (where ever that may be for you)

_Mac_
Uh, sould work. Probably. Don't have a MAC to test with.
So...
You can try the "For others" bit of LINUX. Let me know if you get it to work!

*Source:*
If you don't want to download and are curious at how bad my coding is, source is over on Git Hub

Read more about this resource...


----------



## ZeroWalker (May 23, 2016)

Doesn't seem to do anything for me:(

EDIT:

Seems to have to do with my profiles, may be that it doesn't detect Advanced Recording?


----------



## adocilesloth (May 23, 2016)

ZeroWalker said:


> Doesn't seem to do anything for me:(
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Seems to have to do with my profiles, may be that it doesn't detect Advanced Recording?



It detects advanced recording, it doesn't detect custom recording but I can probably fix that.

Assuming that you are using custom recording settings, can you post a log file? I'm just after what the name of the output is called to see if it's consistent with what I think it's called.


----------



## ZeroWalker (May 24, 2016)

You mean this?

```
18:30:40.371: output 'adv_stream' (rtmp_output) created
18:30:40.371: output 'adv_ffmpeg_output' (ffmpeg_output) created
18:30:40.371: encoder 'streaming_h264' (obs_x264) created
```


----------



## adocilesloth (May 25, 2016)

ZeroWalker said:


> You mean this?



Yes.Thanks! I'll get it to detect custom output when I get some time.


----------



## Bazim (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice plugin i like that. Can you make a warning sound when mic/windows sound on live stream are muted? Like TS3 have.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 4, 2016)

adocilesloth updated Stream/Recording Start/Stop Beep (SRBeep) with a new update entry:

Support for custom recording settings.



> Added support for custom FFMpeg recording outputs.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 4, 2016)

Bazim said:


> Nice plugin i like that. Can you make a warning sound when mic/windows sound on live stream are muted? Like TS3 have.


As far as I know, the audio can't be monitored via the API yet (I may be wrong) so I can't do this. Even if I could, I doubt I would.


----------



## decordas (Jun 29, 2016)

I downloaded this today and tried it with OBS Studio 0.14.2 and it didn't seem to do anything when I started or stopped recording. Judging from the log it seems to not be locating the mp3 files? Which is odd because they are definitely located in /data/obs-plugins/SRBeep/.  Thoughts?



19:45:07.952: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
19:45:07.952: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'D:/VIDEOS/2016-06-28 19-45-07.mp4'...
19:45:08.086: SRBeep: play_clip: Failed to open file
19:45:08.086: ›/../data/obs-plugins/SRBeep/record_start_sound.mp3
19:45:11.582: [ffmpeg] [aac @ 000000000aa2f620] Qavg: 220.984
19:45:11.582: [ffmpeg] [aac @ 000000000aa2f620] 2 frames left in the queue on closing
19:45:11.585: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Output of file 'D:/VIDEOS/2016-06-28 19-45-07.mp4' stopped
19:45:11.585: Output 'adv_file_output': stopping
19:45:11.585: Output 'adv_file_output': Total frames: 218
19:45:11.585: Output 'adv_file_output': Number of skipped frames: 0 (0%)
19:45:11.585: ==== Recording Stop ================================================
19:45:11.654: SRBeep: play_clip: Failed to open file
19:45:11.654:  /../data/obs-plugins/SRBeep/record_stop_sound.mp3

*EDIT: *Actually I just tried it two more times and the start sound didn't play either time, but the stop sound played the first time, but not the second time?

19:55:33.546: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'Track1'] bitrate: 160, channels: 2
19:55:33.548: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
19:55:33.548: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'D:/VIDEOS/2016-06-28 19-55-33.mp4'...
19:55:33.585: SRBeep: play_clip: Failed to open file
19:55:33.585: š/../data/obs-plugins/SRBeep/record_start_sound.mp3
19:55:35.529: [ffmpeg] [aac @ 0000000000a4b1a0] Qavg: 304.951
19:55:35.529: [ffmpeg] [aac @ 0000000000a4b1a0] 2 frames left in the queue on closing
19:55:35.531: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Output of file 'D:/VIDEOS/2016-06-28 19-55-33.mp4' stopped
19:55:35.531: Output 'adv_file_output': stopping
19:55:35.531: Output 'adv_file_output': Total frames: 119
19:55:35.531: Output 'adv_file_output': Number of skipped frames: 0 (0%)
19:55:35.531: ==== Recording Stop ================================================
19:55:35.649: [ffmpeg] [mp3 @ 000000000aa2f020] Skipping 0 bytes of junk at 461.
19:55:37.821: ---------------------------------
19:55:37.821: [x264 encoder: 'recording_h264'] preset: ultrafast
19:55:37.821: [x264 encoder: 'recording_h264'] profile: high
19:55:37.821: [x264 encoder: 'recording_h264'] settings:
19:55:37.821:     bitrate:     1000
19:55:37.821:     buffer size: 0
19:55:37.821:     crf:         0 (0 when CBR is enabled)
19:55:37.821:     fps_num:     60
19:55:37.821:     fps_den:     1
19:55:37.821:     width:       1280
19:55:37.821:     height:      720
19:55:37.821:     keyint:      250
19:55:37.821:     vfr:         off
19:55:37.821:     cbr:         on
19:55:37.821: [x264 encoder: 'recording_h264'] VBV maxrate specified, but no bufsize, ignored
19:55:37.821: 
19:55:37.827: ---------------------------------
19:55:37.828: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'Track1'] bitrate: 160, channels: 2
19:55:37.830: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
19:55:37.830: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'D:/VIDEOS/2016-06-28 19-55-37.mp4'...
19:55:37.885: SRBeep: play_clip: Failed to open file
19:55:37.885: š/../data/obs-plugins/SRBeep/record_start_sound.mp3
19:55:40.603: [ffmpeg] [aac @ 0000000000a61fc0] Qavg: 333.886
19:55:40.603: [ffmpeg] [aac @ 0000000000a61fc0] 2 frames left in the queue on closing
19:55:40.606: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Output of file 'D:/VIDEOS/2016-06-28 19-55-37.mp4' stopped
19:55:40.606: Output 'adv_file_output': stopping
19:55:40.606: Output 'adv_file_output': Total frames: 166
19:55:40.606: Output 'adv_file_output': Number of skipped frames: 0 (0%)
19:55:40.606: ==== Recording Stop ================================================
19:55:40.686: SRBeep: play_clip: Failed to open file
19:55:40.686: š/../data/obs-plugins/SRBeep/record_stop_sound.mp3


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 29, 2016)

decordas said:


> I downloaded this today and tried it with OBS Studio 0.14.2 and it didn't seem to do anything when I started or stopped recording. Judging from the log it seems to not be locating the mp3 files? Which is odd because they are definitely located in /data/obs-plugins/SRBeep/.  Thoughts?



Which OS are you using?
Which version of OBS are you using (32bit or 64bit)?

The thing that looks a bit odd to me is the file path. Specifically the *š/*, */* (assuming it's Windows), and *›/* at the beginning of the times it didn't work. Looks like it's picking up some random characters from somewhere.


----------



## decordas (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm on Windows 7, and I'm using the 64-bit version. And yeah, I was wondering if those characters indicated something strange.


----------



## stacalkas (Jun 29, 2016)

Works as advertised.

I did have a slight problem adding custom sounds. It played a slower version of the sounds that I had added. Re-saved the .mp3 files using these settings and it worked:

bitrate: 128
channels: 2
sample rate: 44100
bits-per-sample: 16


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 3, 2016)

@decordas 

adocilesloth updated Stream/Recording Start/Stop Beep (SRBeep) with a new update entry:

Cutting added letters



> File paths to the .mp3 files was sometimes picking up extra letters at the start. These should now be culled so the plugin should no longer fail to find the .mp3 files because of this.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Bazim (Jul 6, 2016)

When i use this plugin i cant use hotkeys for start/stop streaming.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 6, 2016)

Bazim said:


> When i use this plugin i cant use hotkeys for start/stop streaming.


The plugin doesn't do anything with hotkeys. It just polls if recording/streaming has started/stopped. Hotkeys work fine on both 32 and 64bit version on Win10 for me. Haven't checked on Linux.

Make sure you hotkeys are still bound and try a different one.

Else post OS and version (32/64) and a log or I can't really help you.


----------



## Bazim (Jul 7, 2016)

Win 10 x64 but when i copy this plugin to my obs my hotkey settings just disapier .


----------



## decordas (Jul 9, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> @decordas
> 
> adocilesloth updated Stream/Recording Start/Stop Beep (SRBeep) with a new update entry:
> 
> ...



Thank you for this update, it works perfectly now  :)


----------



## SerioDmGuy (Jul 10, 2016)

I can't seem to get this to work, can anyone explain how to install it step by step. I think that can help me. :)


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 11, 2016)

Bazim said:


> Win 10 x64 but when i copy this plugin to my obs my hotkey settings just disapier .


I have no idea why that's happening. The plugin doesn't edit anything in OBS. It just monitors things. All I can suggest is the obvious unfortunately. Reset your hotkeys. Sorry :(



decordas said:


> Thank you for this update, it works perfectly now  :)


Glad it's working now :)



SerioDmGuy said:


> I can't seem to get this to work, can anyone explain how to install it step by step. I think that can help me. :)


I'm going to assume you are on Windows. Would be useful if people put their OS when they ask for help...

To install:
Download the File.
Unzip the file.
Navigate into the SRBeep folder (the one you just unzipped).
Navigate into the windows folder.
In another window, navigate to where you installed OBS (By default, this will be C:\Program Files\)
Drag the obs-studio folder from SRBeep\windows folder into your other window. (So by default, drag the obs-studio into C:\Program Files)
When prompted, merge all folders.
Run OBS.


----------



## SerioDmGuy (Jul 12, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> I'm going to assume you are on Windows. Would be useful if people put their OS when they ask for help...
> 
> To install:
> Download the File.
> ...



Thank you, and yeah I should have let people know I was on windows! my bad


----------



## chummy (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks. Worked without a problem with Windows 10 x64(OBS 0.15.2 x64)


----------



## layarion (Jul 19, 2016)

initial impressions are: needs to be louder. haven't really tested yet.


----------



## Unit (Aug 2, 2016)

I just installed your plugin in 2 secs and it worked like a charm on my Windows 10 PC! If you could make the first ‘bip’ so that it isn’t recorded, it would be perfect!


----------



## CapoFantasma97 (Aug 16, 2016)

I was going to scream "IT'S PERFECT", until I checked the test of the recording and I found the beep in it.


----------



## adocilesloth (Aug 16, 2016)

As I suspect this will come up a lot, I shall attempt to address the first 'beep' being recorded.

At the time of writing, as far as I'm aware, there is no way to get if the stream/recording button has been pressed via OBS's API. So the only way (I've found) to do this is to monitor if a stream/recording is active. As a result, the first 'beep' happens just after the stream/recording goes from being inactive (or not happening) to active (happening) so it can only occur once the stream/recording is running and so is recorded. The second beep works similarly but once the stream/recording goes from active to inactive so isn't captured.

If this is a problem, off the top of my head there are two options:

You accept this will happen and embrace it. Change the beep to some bad ass intro music and have it as an intro. From what I've read, some people are lazy when it comes to editing so this may cut out some of this out.

You accept that this will happen and remove the beep. Use a virtual audio cable to channel audio to OBS and have your programs play through that (as well as your desktop obviously) but do not have OBS's audio going through the virtual audio cable. There are guides about for using virtual audio cables, I'm sure.

Maybe one of these will suit you @Unit and @CapoFantasma97


----------



## SupaFly::. (Aug 27, 2016)

If you don't like the sounds the dev included, go here: http://www.soundjay.com/beep-sounds-1.html
Download Beep 7 and Beep 8 as MP3s, open and navigate to folder "..obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\SRBeep" rename your downloaded Beep 7 to record_start_sound.mp3 and Beep 8 to record_stop_sound.mp3 copy and replace them in the OBS Plugin folder with the patch specified above..
For the streaming sounds do the same!
And you're done!

Much better! Lol

As for the dev, could you work on a image overlay, sort of like a "trademark" stamp using this image:





or the traditional ● REC in red when recording is active.


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 8, 2016)

With both OBS Studio 32-bit and 64-bit on Windows 7 x64, SRBeep seems to be working as intended but I get an application crash with EventID 1000 upon every exit. Removing SRBeep DLLs makes the crashes go away. I've tried repairing my VC++ 2013 redistributables. I tried to download the source code and recompile it myself, but couldn't get it working (probably because I'm using Visual Studio 2008). Any idea what is causing the crash? I'll give you the information from Event Viewer from one of the 32-bit crashes in case it can provide any clues.

Faulting application name: obs32.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x57a87607
Faulting module name: MSVCR120.dll, version: 12.0.21005.1, time stamp: 0x524f7ce6
Exception code: 0x40000015
Fault offset: 0x000a7676
Faulting process id: 0x67c
Faulting application start time: 0x01d216e9c896f53c
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\32bit\obs32.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\MSVCR120.dll
Report Id: 0a0efbbd-82dd-11e6-8280-000f530d0d08


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 9, 2016)

I looked into the logs and when I have SRBeep installed, these lines always show up:

22:34:04.437: Freeing OBS context data
22:34:04.437:    2 output(s) were remaining

Now the first line I get without SRBeep and I think it's part of the standard log output during shutdown, but the "2 output(s) were remaining" only with SRBeep.

Furthermore, the last line reports the "Number of memory leaks", which is always 1 for me without SRBeep. But with SRBeep, it's 3. So presumably those 2 remaining outputs had to do with pointers or handles in SRBeep not being closed/deallocated properly before the program is exiting. I couldn't find anything obvious to me in the source code that would cause this, so I really don't know where to go from here.


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 10, 2016)

I installed Visual Studio 2013 so I could compile SRBeep myself. Doing so gave the same crash as with the released DLL.

On a hunch, I changed all the std::thread objects to boost::thread objects, and std::atomic to boost::atomic (and of course changed the includes and linker libraries to the boost directories), and this actually fixed the OBS Studio crash on exit for me. Only downside is that using the boost libraries increased the SRBeep.dll file size from 28KB to 91KB, but it's still tiny anyway.

I don't know if I was the only one having this problem, but on my system at least, it's apparent that the std::thread and/or std::atomic objects were the cause of the crashes.

If anyone else is having this issue and doesn't know how to recompile with the changes I mentioned or doesn't want to go through with the hassle, let me know and I can upload my modified SRBeep.dll file.


----------



## adocilesloth (Oct 10, 2016)

@Vols and Jezuz
Out of curiosity, does it still crash if you only change std::atomic to boost::atomic and leave std::thread alone? I've had problems with std::atomic before and I'm just wondering if it's a problem with just atomic.

I'm also sort of being a bit "unclean" with how the plugin unloads. It doesn't shutdown the thread that it creates (in Windows) to avoid a crash. This may be causing your crash as well. If you are still curious, you could change


```
void obs_module_unload(void)
{
#ifdef _WIN32
    return;
#else
    closed = true;
    if(SRBeepThread.joinable())
    {
        SRBeepThread.join();
    }
    return;
#endif
}
```

to


```
void obs_module_unload(void)
{
    closed = true;
    if(SRBeepThread.joinable())
    {
        SRBeepThread.join();
    }
    return;
}
```

and see if that stops the plugin crashing but please don't feel obliged.

Either way, thanks for looking into this, I appreciate it. I'll have to have a look at the boost libs and see if they are worth using over the std thread stuff.


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 10, 2016)

Just tested switching only std::atomic to boost::atomic and it gets the original crash. Then went and only changed std::thread to boost::thread, leaving std::atomic, and the crash is fixed again. So it is definitely the std::thread objects. Still, with my fix, the log is still noting "2 output(s) were remaining" and 2 extra memory leaks as with the original code, so it would seem like using boost::thread is just 'covering up' or something. So now I am leaving std::atomic but changing std::thread to boost::thread everywhere it appears. Just to confirm in case you want to test for yourself, the only other code change is altering #include <thread> to #include <boost/thread.hpp>. Then it's as simple as adding the boost root dir to "Additional Include Libraries" and stage\lib in the boost root dir to "Additional Library Directories. Boost was built using the included bootstrap batch file as per the documentation.

Funny enough, that changed you proposed was the first thing I tried before changing to boost, and it gives a different, worse crash. It's different because the crash notification appears to be from OBS Studio itself and not the bog standard Windows crash message box. And worse because even though the Window closes, the OBS Studio process keeps running in the background until ended through Task Manager.

I must apologize now because I am fairly new to Windows API, C++, and coding in general, so I really don't know much and may be wrong about any number of things. But as you probably know, boost is basically intended to bring older C++ standards up to date, or at least more up to date, with C++11 and future standards.

So in theory boost::thread and std::thread would be the same, but I know many of the boost libraries and in particular boost::thread have some minor differences with the std libraries. I don't know what they are in particular, but my guess would be that, as coded and with my modifications, they are both either leaving open thread handles on module unload or the reference count is getting messed up when the code is exited with the threads left in a joinable state. Hence why OBS Studio log reports "2 output(s) were remaining" and 2 extra memory leaks either way. So either boost::thread must have some way of detecting the potentially fatal error and has some workaround to avoid it, or std::thread is purposefully causing a crash when it detects the memory leaks as some kind of ham-handed debugging. Hope this helps somehow


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 10, 2016)

I just tried a different way of going about the change you mentioned still using std::thread, but doing SRBeepThread.detach() instead of SRBeepThread.join() in an effort to tidy up and make the SRBeep thread not joinable on module unload. It behaves the exact same as the original code, crashing with the bog standard Windows message box and not leaving the OBS Studio process running in the background. Strange


----------



## adocilesloth (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks for messing with the atomics and threads. Don't apologise for being new to stuff, all I've been doing is throwing mud at a wall and seeing what sticks. One day I'll learn how to make plugins without memory leaks and/or find memory leaks. Until then, I'll take 2 over the 30+ that I have in another project...

Anyway, thanks for messing with the tread stuff. Hopefully it'll help me track down the bugs :)


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 10, 2016)

How coincidental, throwing mud at a wall and seeing what sticks is my official programming method as well! 

I'm guessing that OBS Studio crashing from the .join() function is as confusing to you as it is to me. Maybe OBS Studio tries to proceed with closing without waiting on SRBeepThread to join despite the .join() function call, thus giving undefined behavior in the std::thread logic and leading to that different crash where the OBS Studio process is still running in the background, because the undefined behavior leaves SRBeepThread in some kind of indefinite hung execution state.

I'm thinking that the code can maybe be reworked in such a way as to avoid threading altogether, so I will try that later and see if that can avoid the memory leaks while providing the same functionality.


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 11, 2016)

Well I have no idea if this fixed the memory leak, or if there was one, but this at least doesn't give crash on exit for me using std::thread.

https://gist.github.com/VolsandJezuz/a27ec7dee2c0d7e5fb869212780d984f


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 12, 2016)

https://gist.github.com/VolsandJezuz/a27ec7dee2c0d7e5fb869212780d984f/revisions?diff=split

With these changes, I was able to get SRBeep to properly play start/stop sounds reliably no matter how short the interval in between starting and stopping. This is useful if you use hotkeys, because sometimes I'm recording a game and want to quickly stop/restart with hotkeys to split the recording. Without these newest changes, SRBeep would miss playing a start or sound if I stopped/restarted the recording with hotkeys too quickly, because the second thread's call to open the SDL audio device failed with corresponding log entry due to the device not yet being freed by the first thread.

The sleep interval was moved to the end of main_loop's while, so the continue statements allow SRBeep to immediately recheck the recording/streaming status. The audioMutex buffers the sound playback by blocking the main_loop from calling play_clip with another thread until the SDL audio device is free from the first sound.


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 13, 2016)

I had changed the formatting/style a little to what I used to, and I realized that might be kind of annoying if you wanted to use my code for a commit, so I updated it to match the original formatting/style when possible and made the added/changed code like the original as well.

https://gist.github.com/VolsandJezuz/a27ec7dee2c0d7e5fb869212780d984f


----------



## adocilesloth (Oct 13, 2016)

Vols and Jezuz said:


> I had changed the formatting/style a little to what I used to, and I realized that might be kind of annoying if you wanted to use my code for a commit, so I updated it to match the original formatting/style when possible and made the added/changed code like the original as well.
> 
> https://gist.github.com/VolsandJezuz/a27ec7dee2c0d7e5fb869212780d984f



Dam, your mud is better than my mud.
If your happy to do it, please make a pull request on the git repo so I can merge it over. I kinda wanna steal all of your code...


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 14, 2016)

What do you mean by mud? I'm not hip with all the cool programming lingo obviously lol

You're more than welcome to what I did. My changes were largely based off what Automatic Scene Switcher was doing, so I don't know if you want to add some credit to them somehow.

*Edit: *alright I think I did the forking and pull request correctly. If not, let me know. Some of the spacing was a little different, idk if it matters to you.


----------



## adocilesloth (Oct 14, 2016)

Vols and Jezuz said:


> What do you mean by mud? I'm not hip with all the cool programming lingo obviously lol


I was on about:


adocilesloth said:


> ...all I've been doing is throwing mud at a wall and seeing what sticks.





Vols and Jezuz said:


> How coincidental, throwing mud at a wall and seeing what sticks is my official programming method as well!






Vols and Jezuz said:


> You're more than welcome to what I did. My changes were largely based off what Automatic Scene Switcher was doing, so I don't know if you want to add some credit to them somehow.
> 
> *Edit: *alright I think I did the forking and pull request correctly. If not, let me know. Some of the spacing was a little different, idk if it matters to you.



Thanks I've merged it across :) When I get some time (hopefully today or at the weekend) I'll update the plugin.


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 14, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> I was on about:



I'm an idiot.

I thought it was some cool thing where people call their code mud.

Btw I just now realized that I've only compiled and tested my changes with 32-bit OBS Studio, so you may want to check that the 64-bit is still fine. I'll try to compile the 64-bit later myself.


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 14, 2016)

64-bit version built and confirmed working. Sizes of both DLLs on my system are very similar to the provided v1.0.2 file sizes (+/- a few hundred bytes).


----------



## adocilesloth (Oct 14, 2016)

@Vols and Jezuz 
I get a crash on close for 64bit with your code :( . It was falling over a mutex unlock and is fixed by removing all references to threadEndMutex. In theory (and as far as I know, which isn't very far) atomic<bool> _should_ be thread safe so shouldn't need a mutex around it.

Before I push out the update, would it be possible for you to remove the threadEndMutex and see if it still works okay for you? If it works fine, I'll update the git repo and post an update.

It's a shame the 0.16.x update isn't out for Linux or I could use the new API for checking streams at the same time. Ah well.


----------



## Jack0r (Oct 14, 2016)

The Linux and Mac builds are currently being worked on. Our old build server was unfortunately not too reliable but Jim is currently working with DDRBoxman to get TravisCI running for both. (And possibly Appveyor later for windows)


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 14, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> @Vols and Jezuz
> I get a crash on close for 64bit with your code :( . It was falling over a mutex unlock and is fixed by removing all references to threadEndMutex. In theory (and as far as I know, which isn't very far) atomic<bool> _should_ be thread safe so shouldn't need a mutex around it.
> 
> Before I push out the update, would it be possible for you to remove the threadEndMutex and see if it still works okay for you? If it works fine, I'll update the git repo and post an update.



That's really strange. As far as I know as well, the mutex does seem a little unnecessary there. I went with it out of 'safety' because they had used it here, but I'm realizing now that they just used a plain bool, so maybe that's why it was needed in that instance. I'm removing threadEndMutex completely now and doing some tests. If it's fine, I'll push a commit and submit another pull request.

It's just strange how the failures are different on our systems. The original code gave crash on exit for me but not the new code. And opposite for you, but only on 64-bit. Windows pls
*
Edit: *done and done. Works fine for me with no crashes, hopefully same for you.


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Oct 23, 2016)

Keep holding off on updating the plugin, because I'm still getting some occasional crashes from SRBeep. My latest theory on why it only sometimes crashes is that OBS does not give SRBeep enough time to always successfully SRBeepThread.join() in the BeepStruct::Stop() function. For instance, it had just started the 100ms psleep() in BeepStruct::main_loop() right as OBS exited. So if SRBeepThread is getting destructed before it finishes the 100ms psleep() and joins st_stt_Thread, st_sto_Thread, rc_stt_Thread, and rc_sto_Thread, then all those threads will also be destructed while they are joinable.

I have an idea for a fix that I'm testing out, so if this is indeed what is giving the occasional crashes on SRBeep's account, then I'll have another pull request ready in a few days. Just want to give time for testing to make sure I'm not getting any more crashes before making another pull request.


----------



## adocilesloth (Nov 12, 2016)

adocilesloth updated Stream/Recording Start/Stop Beep (SRBeep) with a new update entry:

Move to new API



> I've moved this plugin onto the new frontend API. For the users, this (hopefully) means that the plugin should be slightly more stable. Plus it is no longer restricted in what you can use for recording/streaming (i.e. it will go beyond simple and advanced to any custom stream/record you can come up with).
> 
> For some reason, the new API header files aren't downloaded with the Linux PPA, so I've included them for Linux people to build against.
> 
> Also, I'd like to make a shout out to @Vols and...



Read the rest of this update entry...

Shoutout to @Vols and Jezuz for his hard work making this plugin more stable. Unfortunately, the new API means I've not used the vast majority of his hard work. You still have my appreciation for your work though.


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Nov 16, 2016)

Cool, good stuff man. Glad you figured out the frontend API. I want to look at it and see how it works now.

The sad part is that I think I just now fully grasp why my mud was sometimes still crashing. Mutexes are a tricky thing to deal with in dynamically loaded DLLs....

So I've got good news and bad news after just trying out your new version. The good news is the memory leaks and the crashes I had before I started working on the code are gone when I use OBS in a 'normal' way. The bad news is I was able to make the new version freak out if I started and stopped a recording extremely quickly (basically as quick as I could, with hotkeys). The recording start and stop sounds were then reversed until I closed OBS Studio, or tried to close it, rather. The GUI closed when I hit Exit, but the program never closed and I had to kill it from Windows Task Manager. The last line in the log is "Freeing OBS context data", after which would normally be a bunch more lines as OBS Studio shut down. This behavior is repeatable. I haven't looked at the code yet so I have no clue what would be causing it, but I'm not even sure if you will even consider it a problem worth addressing, since it only really occurs when you use the program in a somewhat 'unrealistic' manner. Just thought I'd let you know, hope this isn't a downer on your otherwise great work!


----------



## adocilesloth (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm probably not going to try to fix this. If people want to ram start/stop streaming like crazy then the plugin will echo their mental state :P


----------



## Vols and Jezuz (Nov 17, 2016)

Hehe yeah I mostly agree. The one situation I could see it accidentally happening in is if someone started a recording and then immediately realized they wanted to take care of something else real quickly. They would then immediately stop the recording. That could be within the time-frame that causes it glitches out, but likely not.

I think it's probably good as-is, too.


----------



## Wambat (Jan 15, 2017)

Howdy. I am using a crap windows 10 laptop to record game play, and OBS is, understandably, quite unstable as a result. I would really like some way to know when obs has stopped recording other than reviewing the footage after the fact to find out it stopped 30% of the way through a session. The red dot is not an option; even if it would work; because of no 64bit support. Would this plugin work for what I am looking for? Can it tell the difference between a stop command, and obs just crapping out?


----------



## adocilesloth (Jan 15, 2017)

Wambat said:


> Howdy. I am using a crap windows 10 laptop to record game play, and OBS is, understandably, quite unstable as a result. I would really like some way to know when obs has stopped recording other than reviewing the footage after the fact to find out it stopped 30% of the way through a session. The red dot is not an option; even if it would work; because of no 64bit support. Would this plugin work for what I am looking for? Can it tell the difference between a stop command, and obs just crapping out?



I don't know. In theory it should notify when the stream/recording stops (except if OBS crashes) however it does it, but I've only ever tested it by stopping it normally. The best is I can advise is to try it and see if it works for you. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## WhuSadDat (Mar 18, 2017)

the download link just deleted or private


----------



## adocilesloth (Mar 18, 2017)

@WhuSadDat Thanks! It should be fixed.

adocilesloth updated Stream/Recording Start/Stop Beep (SRBeep) with a new update entry:

Fixed Download Link



> Hopefully fixed the download link



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## layarion (Mar 22, 2017)

adocilesloth said:


> @WhuSadDat Thanks! It should be fixed.
> 
> adocilesloth updated Stream/Recording Start/Stop Beep (SRBeep) with a new update entry:
> 
> ...


This is definitely what the doctor ordered.  I guess we can update the sounds ourselves? but i suggest:

1) updating the default sound to be louder, so i can hear it over game gunshots and stuff. I think i'll try and use a sine wave.
2) make the stop sound different. Like a double deep or something.

I especially like the included README.  So few people like handing out easy to find and understand instructions these days.

Update: So I used sine waves, but when I play them in OBS they come out much lower in tone than they did in Audacity.  Also slower, but no big deal.


----------



## Lion_777 (May 28, 2017)

Hey adocilesloth, is it possible to add a sound for starting/stopping replay buffer? searching for a feature like that. would be awesome if you could do that :D


----------



## ynetwork (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion_777 said:


> Hey adocilesloth, is it possible to add a sound for starting/stopping replay buffer? searching for a feature like that. would be awesome if you could do that :D



would be GREAT!


----------



## DrunkMonk74 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey @adocilesloth great plugin, works really well for me and give me some indication of whether I've started the recording or not. I'm not a coder or anything, so apologies if I'm about to ask a dumb question, but would it be really tough to add a visual queue to the recording, ie, red dot when you're recording, and either no dot or a green one when you're not recording?

Thanks again for putting all the effort in so far and keeping the plugin updated.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 25, 2017)

DrunkMonk74 said:


> Hey @adocilesloth great plugin, works really well for me and give me some indication of whether I've started the recording or not. I'm not a coder or anything, so apologies if I'm about to ask a dumb question, but would it be really tough to add a visual queue to the recording, ie, red dot when you're recording, and either no dot or a green one when you're not recording?
> 
> Thanks again for putting all the effort in so far and keeping the plugin updated.



I'm not going to do that. I'll leave adding on screen overlays that aren't captured by OBS to people who have at least a remote idea of what they are doing. There is the RedDot plugin that does this but it's only for 32bit versions of OBS. I've never used it though.


----------



## domakasa (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi your plugin and super
But I would like to know if you could add an option
I would like an ON AIR lamp that turns on and off if I stream or not
With a typical usb relay
https://www.amazon.fr/TOOGOO-Relais...TF8&qid=1501069511&sr=8-1&keywords=relais+usb
Thank you


Salut ton plugin et super 
Mais je voudrais savoir si tu pouvais rajoute une option
Je voudrais mais une lampe ON AIR qui s'allume et qui s’éteint si je stream ou pas
Avec un relais usb type
https://www.amazon.fr/TOOGOO-Relais...TF8&qid=1501069511&sr=8-1&keywords=relais+usb
Merci


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 26, 2017)

domakasa said:


> Hi your plugin and super
> But I would like to know if you could add an option
> I would like an ON AIR lamp that turns on and off if I stream or not
> With a typical usb relay
> ...



I'm not going to do that, sorry. I don't have a USB relay to test with or an API to use for it. I don't want to buy one or look for an API either.


----------



## ChaoticSoap (Oct 28, 2017)

Bump? This plugin is amazing, I made much better sounds for this.


----------



## Juraszka (Nov 4, 2017)

Amazing plugin, but could you add sound for start/stop replay buffer and for save replay?
With this sounds, this plugin will be perfect!


----------



## Anjalea Ayres (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey I love this plugin but there's one thing that makes it not the best: it delays game sounds. It does its beep and then the game sounds come right after and the sounds are delayed from the video.


----------



## Dracrius (Jul 8, 2018)

How in the world do I save an mp3 to work with this? I've spent 3hrs trying every mp3 converter I can and all sorts of settings. The only person who mentions this annoying slow mo sound issue said to use bits-per-sample: 16 but that's not an actually setting when converting mp3's and nothing seems to result in a working mp3.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 11, 2018)

Dracrius said:


> How in the world do I save an mp3 to work with this? I've spent 3hrs trying every mp3 converter I can and all sorts of settings. The only person who mentions this annoying slow mo sound issue said to use bits-per-sample: 16 but that's not an actually setting when converting mp3's and nothing seems to result in a working mp3.


You can use something like audacity to change the bit rate.


----------



## Dracrius (Jul 13, 2018)

adocilesloth said:


> You can use something like audacity to change the bit rate.


Yes but to what? I tried all sorts of setting variants and I couldn't get my files to work. They were always super slow. If your proficient at this could you help me convert these? (https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wN0H-WcG3uSZHeODdZyxpvmxvDlCxK6g) They are all the clips I want to experiment with. Most are Tom Baker others are from Portal. I tried for sevral hours with Audacity and a few converters but made no headway. Thanks


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 13, 2018)

Dracrius said:


> Yes but to what? I tried all sorts of setting variants and I couldn't get my files to work. They were always super slow. If your proficient at this could you help me convert these? (https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wN0H-WcG3uSZHeODdZyxpvmxvDlCxK6g) They are all the clips I want to experiment with. Most are Tom Baker others are from Portal. I tried for sevral hours with Audacity and a few converters but made no headway. Thanks



If you open the original sounds with Audacity, it should show the project-rate in Hz in the bottom left. It's been a while since I've done this so I can't remember exactly but the project-rate should be 44100 Hz. I think the 16 you mentioned refers to a project-rate of 16 kHz (16000 Hz). I have a vague recollection that changing the project-rate and having it stick when you save the file isn't as simple as selecting the correct rate. It also can mess with the speed of playback (you reduce the rate that the sound is played so it can slow the sound down). You'll have to google around.

Also, none of your audio clips in that folder are named correctly and there are way too many for use in the plugin (the plugin uses 4). I'm guessing you know this, though.


----------



## Dracrius (Jul 14, 2018)

adocilesloth said:


> If you open the original sounds with Audacity, it should show the project-rate in Hz in the bottom left. It's been a while since I've done this so I can't remember exactly but the project-rate should be 44100 Hz. I think the 16 you mentioned refers to a project-rate of 16 kHz (16000 Hz). I have a vague recollection that changing the project-rate and having it stick when you save the file isn't as simple as selecting the correct rate. It also can mess with the speed of playback (you reduce the rate that the sound is played so it can slow the sound down). You'll have to google around.
> 
> Also, none of your audio clips in that folder are named correctly and there are way too many for use in the plugin (the plugin uses 4). I'm guessing you know this, though.


Yes I had planned on trying a few since you end up hearing it in the recording as well. I was using the appropriate naming convention and I aimed for 441000 Hz with all my converts except a couple tests when that didn't work. I apologize those are the original files since I re-encoded the other ones so many times idk what settings the ones I had in  OBS where made with. The files all play fine in VLC but would sound slow-mo when I hit record or stop recording.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 14, 2018)

Dracrius said:


> Yes I had planned on trying a few since you end up hearing it in the recording as well. I was using the appropriate naming convention and I aimed for 441000 Hz with all my converts except a couple tests when that didn't work. I apologize those are the original files since I re-encoded the other ones so many times idk what settings the ones I had in  OBS where made with. The files all play fine in VLC but would sound slow-mo when I hit record or stop recording.



You could try speeding them up instead. They will sound weird in VLC but might be okay from OBS.


----------



## Dracrius (Jul 16, 2018)

adocilesloth said:


> You could try speeding them up instead. They will sound weird in VLC but might be okay from OBS.


Sorry I really just wasn't going to except that as a solution. Turns out the track MUST be stereo. I have no idea why but the plugin plays anything mono slomo. I Had been trying to use the stereo option in converters and even audacity's export function but it appears everything would still make a mono file. I ended up using MediaInfo to inspect the mp3's that worked and mine and could see the only difference was the mono track. By manually adding a left right and making it a stereo track in audacity and then exporting I was able to get it to play as expected!


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 16, 2018)

Dracrius said:


> Sorry I really just wasn't going to except that as a solution. Turns out the track MUST be stereo. I have no idea why but the plugin plays anything mono slomo. I Had been trying to use the stereo option in converters and even audacity's export function but it appears everything would still make a mono file. I ended up using MediaInfo to inspect the mp3's that worked and mine and could see the only difference was the mono track. By manually adding a left right and making it a stereo track in audacity and then exporting I was able to get it to play as expected!


Well that's weird...

I'm glad you fixed it and thanks for letting me know!


----------



## PSYKO (Aug 8, 2018)

random question, I've just been through and redone the start/stop tones for recording/streaming to suit my preferences, and right off the bat let me say thank you for giving us the option and ability to do so, now things match up better with my general scheme. 

one question tho..

*what is whistle.mp3 for? *

I've been looking around obs and I can't find anything that makes that sound!

also, is there any way to add a microphone muted sound to this plugin? sometimes I don't want my mic to be live, just want the game sounds and as I control OBS from a Panel it would be great to hear when my mic is muted and when its not! just a thought


----------



## adocilesloth (Aug 9, 2018)

PSYKO said:


> *what is whistle.mp3 for? *


That is an excellent question. Uhh... It's not used by anything I don't think. I'm guessing it's a short clip of me whistling to test something that I never removed.



PSYKO said:


> also, is there any way to add a microphone muted sound to this plugin? sometimes I don't want my mic to be live, just want the game sounds and as I control OBS from a Panel it would be great to hear when my mic is muted and when its not! just a thought


It's possible. Maybe if I have time I'll look into it.


----------



## PSYKO (Aug 10, 2018)

awesome, that would be sweet! 

loving your plugin, here's what I've done with it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXsoxycU0Fw


----------



## Dracrius (Apr 2, 2019)

I've noticed an OBS crashing issue with the plugin in a fairly common use case. After enabling "automatically record while streaming" the addon will play the Recording start sound when you start streaming (ok makes sense it is starting to record as well) but when you stop streaming it plays the Streaming Start sound. 
Now I didnt let this bother me and I was about to switch it around so it just played the rights sounds. But while testing I noticed it would also play the Stream Stop sound the next time I started a recording and would crash 100% of the time when I went to stop that second recording after multiple tests. This explains the rare crash I have had but I usually close OBS between streams and recordings so I hadnt noticed it was the plugin till I tested it directly.
It apears that if said setting is enabled both plugin events are triggers but only one occurs and then for what ever reason the last one is stored till the next OBS action and then when it stacks again it passes the last sound until it hits the end and crashes on the forth sound.


----------



## Dx77 (Oct 26, 2019)

SRBeep seems to have stopped working with the latest OBS Studio version 24.0.3. 

Does anybody have the same issue? I made sure to put all necessary files in the right places, but I won't hear any "start/stop recording" sounds. So for now I deinstalled the new OBS Studio version and went back to OBS Studio 23.1, which is working well with SRBeep.

Btw, I think it also would be great if there would be a "your replay from your ongoing replay buffer was successfully saved" sound, if possible.


----------



## adocilesloth (Oct 27, 2019)

Dx77 said:


> SRBeep seems to have stopped working with the latest OBS Studio version 24.0.3.
> 
> Does anybody have the same issue? I made sure to put all necessary files in the right places, but I won't hear any "start/stop recording" sounds. So for now I deinstalled the new OBS Studio version and went back to OBS Studio 23.1, which is working well with SRBeep.
> 
> Btw, I think it also would be great if there would be a "your replay from your ongoing replay buffer was successfully saved" sound, if possible.



Yeah, this is a known issue. eebssk1 has made a fix but I haven't had time to verify it due to stuff. Hoping to get time soon.


----------



## Neiva (Oct 30, 2019)

Thank you so much, this plugin is a godsend. Shame I didn't find it earlier.


----------



## Riichie (Nov 22, 2019)

> To install:
> Download the File.
> Unzip the file.
> Navigate into the SRBeep folder (the one you just unzipped).
> ...



Just signed up so I can post here for help because I'm having an issue. I did exactly this but it's not working. I see the file but I'm not getting a beeping noise. And all my audio sources are working. And I have the right version of OBS downloaded.. It also doesn't give me a prompt to merge folders, maybe that's the problem? I drag the obs-studio folder from SRBeep\windows folder into C:\Program Files and all it does is give me a loading bar and at when it reaches 100% it tells me the files have been added to the folder. Should I maybe just delete the folder in general and add the new one from SRBeep/windows?


----------



## adocilesloth (Nov 22, 2019)

Riichie said:


> Just signed up so I can post here for help because I'm having an issue. I did exactly this but it's not working. I see the file but I'm not getting a beeping noise. And all my audio sources are working. And I have the right version of OBS downloaded.. It also doesn't give me a prompt to merge folders, maybe that's the problem? I drag the obs-studio folder from SRBeep\windows folder into C:\Program Files and all it does is give me a loading bar and at when it reaches 100% it tells me the files have been added to the folder. Should I maybe just delete the folder in general and add the new one from SRBeep/windows?



It may be a known bug with the latest version of OBS and the plugin. I still haven't had time to verify the fix that has been made. If you can, wait for the next version, which should actually be in a week or two (for real this time), and see if the problem persists.


----------



## adocilesloth (Dec 1, 2019)

adocilesloth updated Stream/Recording Start/Stop Beep (SRBeep) with a new update entry:

Replay buffer and pause



> Added sounds when the replay buffer is turned on or off (but not when the buffer is saved!) or when the recording is paused or unpaused.
> 
> Also added a silence file to replace sounds you don't want to use but want to keep the log file clean. You can just delete the sounds you don't want but this will cause warnings to be thrown into the OBS log.
> 
> Also also, this is a bit of an experiment to see if simply rebuilding the plugin against the latest FFMPEG and SDL2 fixed some issues people are...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## adocilesloth (Dec 1, 2019)

@Dx77 @Riichie 
Can you try the update and let me know if it's working (or not) now please.


----------



## adocilesloth (Dec 8, 2019)

adocilesloth updated Stream/Recording Start/Stop Beep (SRBeep) with a new update entry:

FFMPEG API Update



> A 'behind the scenes' update. Changes the FFMPEG API being used to hopefully make the plugin more future proof. Thanks to eebssk1 for the changes.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Dx77 (Jan 16, 2020)

I was using the old OBS version until now. Today I updated OBS and SRBeep to the latest versions, and everything is working very well, thanks a lot!

I also saw your remark that you added more sounds to SRBeep, but no sound for "saving replay buffer" yet because it is not supported by OBS at the moment. Thanks, I understand.


----------



## rednecked_crake (Apr 1, 2020)

Is it possible to get this to work for the older version of OBS, before studio (the one with this UI)?






The later version of OBS flat out will refuse to work too often for my liking (randomly not grabbing game captures usually).


----------



## ynetwork (Apr 14, 2020)

adocilesloth said:


> adocilesloth updated Stream/Recording Start/Stop Beep (SRBeep) with a new update entry:
> 
> Replay buffer and pause
> 
> ...



I am glad that Replay buffer is finally getting the update.


----------



## Homegrown (Apr 30, 2020)

How exactly do you install this plugin? The instructions in the readme file simply say to drag the OBS studio folder into c: Program files. Well there is no OBS studio folder in the zip file. There is an OBS studio folder in program files which is the installed OBS program. What I have is:
Folder> SRBeep-Master which contains obs-frontend-api [Folder], Resource [Folder], Readme [file] SRBeep.cpp [file], and Makefile [file]. All the readme says about installing in windows is: "
Drag and drop obs-studio folder into C:\Program Files
(or wher ever you have obs-studio installed)
Merge all files down and you should be good to go."
Well the only OBS studio folder is the one in c:Program files where OBS studio is installed. I don't see any point in dragging it anywhere.


----------



## adocilesloth (Apr 30, 2020)

Homegrown said:


> How exactly do you install this plugin? The instructions in the readme file simply say to drag the OBS studio folder into c: Program files. Well there is no OBS studio folder in the zip file. There is an OBS studio folder in program files which is the installed OBS program. What I have is:
> Folder> SRBeep-Master which contains obs-frontend-api [Folder], Resource [Folder], Readme [file] SRBeep.cpp [file], and Makefile [file]. All the readme says about installing in windows is: "
> Drag and drop obs-studio folder into C:\Program Files
> (or wher ever you have obs-studio installed)
> ...



You have downloaded the source code from GitHub, not the plugin itself. Download the release by clicking the button at the top of this page that says "Go to download", or go the the releases page on GitHub to get the release, then follow the instructions you quoted.


----------



## Homegrown (Apr 30, 2020)

adocilesloth said:


> You have downloaded the source code from GitHub, not the plugin itself. Download the release by clicking the button at the top of this page that says "Go to download", or go the the releases page on GitHub to get the release, then follow the instructions you quoted.


The "Go To Download" link at the top of this page is what I did and it downloads the same zip file I already have. I cannot find anywhere that I can download anything other than the same files and folders that are in the zip file. And there is no OBS studio folder in the zip file. If there is an installation file please provide a link to it. Google can't find anything.


----------



## adocilesloth (May 1, 2020)

@Homegrown  I have downloaded from the "Go to download" twice (once yesterday and once just now) and it definitely has the folders you need. Or, as I said before, go the the releases page on GitHub here and download from there. The file you attached to the post before is the source code (it has "master" in the filename which only a zip of the source code from GitHub will have) and the folders you list are part of the source code. Download the file from the link at the top or the GitHub release page. It will be called SRBeep.zip.

If this doesn't work, please walk me through, step by step, _exactly_ what you are doing when you try to download the plugin.


----------



## BRAC55 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hello,

Firstly, thanks for the nice must-have addition to OBS. 

I would like know if it's possible to add another sound (say screenshot capture) to the SRBeep folder (where the mp3 files reside) and make necessary modifications of the concerned files (no idea, which :P) via notepad or does it require modifying the .dll file itself.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jan 9, 2021)

It would require editing the source code and recompiling the .dll

I had a quick look at the frontend API for screenshot stuff (as I guess that is where you were heading) and it looks like there is no screenshot callback (at least in the same place as the start/stop stream etc), so adding a sound for a screenshot appears to require some effort in a plugin.


----------



## BRAC55 (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks for the reply.

Will make do without the sound I guess. Editing the source code is beyond my qualification :P


----------



## XFF Gaming (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey, will there be a sound for when you save a Replay added?


----------



## adocilesloth (Jan 15, 2021)

Maybe. I also have a bug to try and track down so I may do it at time same time.


----------



## Riichie (Mar 1, 2021)

adocilesloth said:


> @Dx77 @Riichie
> Can you try the update and let me know if it's working (or not) now please.



Hey, lol sorry I completely forgot about this. My renewed hunt for OBS notifications brought me back to here and I was like wait this looks familiar, then I saw my username and I was like oh shit lmaoooo.

So I have OBS 26.1.1, the absolute latest version, and I have the latest version of your plugin, and yeah, I'm still not getting any audio for the beeps. I actually see the folder where the mp3 files are and I can open them and play the sounds, but when I click Start/Stop Recording no sound comes through. Do I need a specific audio setting in OBS or something?


----------



## Riichie (Mar 1, 2021)

Riichie said:


> Hey, lol sorry I completely forgot about this. My renewed hunt for OBS notifications brought me back to here and I was like wait this looks familiar, then I saw my username and I was like oh shit lmaoooo.
> 
> So I have OBS 26.1.1, the absolute latest version, and I have the latest version of your plugin, and yeah, I'm still not getting any audio for the beeps. I actually see the folder where the mp3 files are and I can open them and play the sounds, but when I click Start/Stop Recording no sound comes through. Do I need a specific audio setting in OBS or something?



Idk why I can't edit my message, but I actually JUST got it working right after I said it's still not working! I read the 2 reviews that people left about this plugin, and one of them said you have to enable "Push-to-talk" under one of the audio settings, so I did that, and now I hear the sounds!!!

So for future reference in case anyone else has problems:

Settings > Audio > Hotkeys > Audio Input Capture > Check the box that says "Enable Push-to-talk"


----------



## djvfx (Jun 26, 2021)

alright...  I did all the install steps, and read all the posts, and this is not working for me. :/

any help appreciated!

my set up - PC 64  latest OBS - 27.0.1  seems my directory structure is different than the Readme. I have...

C:\Program Files\OBS\   then
\locale
\plugins
\shaders     

...and a bunch of loose .dlls and .pdbs in OBS\

???   not sure what to do differently to fix this.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 26, 2021)

djvfx said:


> C:\Program Files\OBS\   then
> \locale
> \plugins
> \shaders
> ...


That file structure looks like OBS Classic and the root OBS folder should not have loads of  dlls or pdbs in it, just three folders and an uninstaller. You should have an obs-studio folder somewhere, try the Program Files (x86) folder.


----------



## djvfx (Jun 26, 2021)

thanks. I'll check it out


----------



## decordas (Jul 7, 2021)

Interestingly this plugin suddenly out of nowhere stopped working for me, despite not changing anything. And turns out that was the problem? I was on OBS 26.something and when I updated to OBS 27.0.1 it started working again. In case anyone else has the same issue.


----------



## Musicalgamer (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm a Manjaro linux user and i would like to report that after following the instructions in the read me obs studio no longer seems to boot, I've tried reinstalling, restarting my computer but nothing seems to help.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 13, 2021)

Musicalgamer said:


> I'm a Manjaro linux user and i would like to report that after following the instructions in the read me obs studio no longer seems to boot, I've tried reinstalling, restarting my computer but nothing seems to help.


Do  you have a log of when it doesn't launch or does it not do anything at all?


----------



## Anonymous0334 (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you. This is a great plugin.
By the way, I want to make a sound at the timing of "saving the replay buffer".
Can it be achieved with this plugin?


----------



## spokulus (Jan 15, 2022)

Anonymous0334 said:


> Thank you. This is a great plugin.
> By the way, I want to make a sound at the timing of "saving the replay buffer".
> Can it be achieved with this plugin?


This should help:


			https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/sound-notification-on-replay-buffer-save-windows.1453/


----------



## Anonymous0334 (Feb 25, 2022)

spokulus said:


> This should help:
> 
> 
> https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/sound-notification-on-replay-buffer-save-windows.1453/



Thank you!


----------



## Novanance (Jun 15, 2022)

So even though this is from 2016, legit six years ago, It's still pretty useful and I really do like your plugin. However, I've tried to swap the record_start_sound with a different sound and it works the first time I start my recording, but then there is no sound when I end it. Furthermore, whenever I try to record or stop recording from there on after the first time, no sound is emitted. If you somehow get this still, do you know what might be the issue?


----------



## NyaniObies (Jul 18, 2022)

Hello, I have a problem when modifying the audio file, and for some reason, when I tried to test the Start & Stop recording button, the audio become this very deep slowy distorted voice.

I was trying to use the audio file from https://15.ai/
using HoneyPop Kyu Sugardust


----------



## EighmyLupin (Sep 4, 2022)

Doesn't seem to work with OBS 28


----------



## PSYKO (Sep 5, 2022)

EighmyLupin said:


> Doesn't seem to work with OBS 28


Same here, I guess that confirms it, i've posted a bug report on the git hub repository for it, hopefully adocilesloth sees it and is able to get it going, this is the best mod for OBS!


----------



## adocilesloth (Sep 7, 2022)

I am aware about the changes to OBS that have broken the plugin. I have not had the time to impliment fixes yet but will try to soon (hopefully not Valve time)


----------



## adocilesloth (Oct 2, 2022)

@EighmyLupin @PSYKO The problem is not due to the QT update that I thought it was so it should run fine on OBS 28. My version is running fine. Please post your logs so I can see what your problem is.


----------



## Pythame (Oct 3, 2022)

adocilesloth said:


> @EighmyLupin @PSYKO The problem is not due to the QT update that I thought it was so it should run fine on OBS 28. My version is running fine. Please post your logs so I can see what your problem is.


I met the same problem. It seems that the plugin did nothing......

```
07:25:59.757: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
07:25:59.757: [ffmpeg muxer: 'simple_file_output'] Writing file 'C:/Users/Administrator/Videos/2022-10-03 07-25-59.mkv'...
07:26:03.502: [ffmpeg muxer: 'simple_file_output'] Output of file 'C:/Users/Administrator/Videos/2022-10-03 07-25-59.mkv' stopped
07:26:03.502: Output 'simple_file_output': stopping
07:26:03.502: Output 'simple_file_output': Total frames output: 86
07:26:03.502: Output 'simple_file_output': Total drawn frames: 113
07:26:03.503: ==== Recording Stop ================================================
```


----------



## adocilesloth (Oct 5, 2022)

Pythame said:


> I met the same problem. It seems that the plugin did nothing......


Please post the full log


----------



## TaliZoraVasTyria (Oct 14, 2022)

i also installed the plugin, it didint play the sound when playing and stopping recording

version 28.0.3 atm of this posted

it worked fine in version 27


----------



## TaliZoraVasTyria (Oct 15, 2022)

PS i can try showing the full logs perhaps but where to get it in obs?


----------



## CaptainCraptastic (Oct 22, 2022)

I replaced the mp3 files but the playback is WEIRD. I checked the mp3s and they all playback fine, but OBS makes them sound like they're stuck in a time warp.


----------



## EBK21 (Oct 22, 2022)

Pls check if this one works on 28








						SRBeep has stoped working since latest update it OBS, WIN VERSION 28.0.1 · Issue #16 · adocilesloth/SRBeep
					

Hey mate, first off thank you for this epic little mod, I use it everyday and have done for years, however it stopped working since I installed the latest version of OBS 28.0.1, a few other mods ha...




					github.com


----------



## adocilesloth (Oct 31, 2022)

adocilesloth updated Stream/Recording Start/Stop Beep (SRBeep) with a new update entry:

OBS 28



> Fixed OBS 28's FFMPEG breaking things. Windows and Ubuntu binaries are included in the download.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## bighelp-.- (Nov 1, 2022)

adocilesloth said:


> adocilesloth updated Stream/Recording Start/Stop Beep (SRBeep) with a new update entry:
> 
> OBS 28
> 
> ...


add bin folder with SDL2.dll to download thanks!

because without SDL2.dll the sounds DONT work!!!!
i try it very very long then i downloaded the 2016 file with bin folder and it finally works perfect with new update -.-


----------



## adocilesloth (Nov 8, 2022)

bighelp-.- said:


> add bin folder with SDL2.dll to download thanks!
> 
> because without SDL2.dll the sounds DONT work!!!!
> i try it very very long then i downloaded the 2016 file with bin folder and it finally works perfect with new update -.-


Thanks, I missed that. The SDL2.dll has been added to the download.


----------



## CaptainCraptastic (Nov 11, 2022)

My custom sounds (all short mp3 clips, mostly from Portal and such), playback REALLY slowly. Any suggestion?


----------

